# Trouble Dropping Platinum



## MyInnerScientist (Jul 30, 2018)

Good afternoon all,

For the past two weeks ive been attempting to leach PGMs from a chrystler town car cat. Ive successfully precipitated palladium but have had trouble dropping the platinum. Ive boiled the solution down to a syrup like consistency but every time i add the saturated ammonium chloride i get now reaction. Is there something im doing wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 30, 2018)

Maybe the way you extracted the palladium from the converter is not good enough with the platinum (and rhodium)?


----------



## MyInnerScientist (Jul 31, 2018)

The PGMs were leached with aqua regia, 37% HCl, and 65% Nitric.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 31, 2018)

Have you tested your solution with stannous to be sure you have platinum in solution?

Please be very careful dealing with PGMs. Platinum, in particular, is very toxic and a powerful allergen. We have had a number of members who have developed platinosis. At least one has died.

Dave


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 31, 2018)

I assume HOT aqua regia is what needed


----------



## Lou (Jul 31, 2018)

Most likely the age of converter indicates that 2-5X more Pd was used than Pt.

Given that it's already a few thousand ppm Pd, that doesn't leave much in Pt.

Probably best to use zinc or ion exchange.


----------

